
Ex-Palantir Employees Are Struggling to Sell Their Shares - hendzen
https://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/ex-palantir-employees-are-struggling-to-sell-their-shares
======
winteriscoming
Complete newbie question - If a company isn't yet in public market, where and
how do the ex-employees sell their stock? Who controls/decides the prices and
who are allowed to buy such stocks?

